#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Some Chemistry facts

## ourffc

1.Noble gases have comparatively large atomic sizes as they have vander waals radii which is larger than both the ionic and covalent radii
2.
Reducing Sugars :
Sugars that contain aldehyde groups that are oxidised to carboxylic acids are classified as reducing sugars. 

4.
Sugar has many polar covalent bonds, in the C-O-H groups, and the molecules of sugar fit easily into the hydrogen bonded microstructure of liquid water.

3.
Essential amino acids 

(a)    These must be supplied to our diet as are not synthesized in body.

(b)    Some of them are 

    (1)    Valine   (2) Leucine  (3) Isoelucine (4) Phenylalanine  (5) Arganine (5) Threonine 
    (6) Tryptophan  (7) Methionine (8) Lysine (9) Arginine (10) Histadine

Note: Histidine and arginine are essential i.e. can be syntrhesized but not in quantities sufficient to permit normal growth.

Non  Essential Amino acids 

These amino acids are synthesized in body.
Some of them are 
These are as follows:
(1)    Glycine  (2) Alanine  (3) Tyrosine  (4) Serine (5) Cystine  (6) Proline (7) Hydroxyprocine 
(8) Cysteine (9) Aspartic acid (10) Glutonic acid





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers Solid State Chemistry in engineering chemistry free pdf download Applications of UV in analytical chemistry in engineering chemistry pdf free download Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## Kiran Cj

BOOOOOO.................RINGGGGGGGGGGGG stuff

----------


## dimpysingh

such facts related to organic chemistry are really obviuos and must one to read for preparation of any competitive examination

----------

